# Motor zum schleppen?????



## ade (16. April 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein Terhi Nova (4,20 x 160) mit einem 40 PS Yamaha 2 Takt der sich nicht wirklich zum Schleppen eignet. Würde mir am liebsten einen kleinen 4 Takter zusätzlich zum schleppen zulegen, wüsste aber nicht, wo ich den anbringen könnte, also muß der Yamaha wohl doch weichen und ein 4 Tackter muß her. Ich denke mal mit 25 PS wäre das Boot optimal motorisiert, allerdings kostet ein 25 PS schon richtig Kohle. Würde ein 15 PS das Boot auch noch ins Gleiten bringen oder wird das eng, vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch Erfahrung. Der Yamaha bringt mich mit fast 60 kmh zum Fisch, deswegen würde ich ihn eigentlich auch gerne behalten und halt nen zweiten Motor montieren.
Was würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

ja alles sone Frage .... 
damit hab ich mich ja auch rumgeschlagen 
wenn du nun von deinem 40 PS Motor begeistert bist würdest du mit einem 15 PS'er bestimmt nicht sooo richtig glücklich werden #d ... ob das zum gleiten kommt kann ich nicht sagen, aber spätestens wenn du mal u 2. oder 3. im Boot bist wohl nicht mehr.
ich hätte im nachhinein meinen 30 PS 2-tackt Selbstmischer auch dran lassen sollen und mir mit ner Zusatzhalterung noch nen 5 PS 4-tackt anbasteln sollen .... irgendwie geht das bestimmt immer denke ich .... 
meine 30 PS 2-T gegen 25 PS 4-T Tauschaktion ging ja finanziell schwer nach hinten los.
für ca 100 EUR gibt es einstellbare Zusatzhalter, mußt am Boot nur mal genau gucken wie du die am besten befestigen kannst ohne groß was kaputt zu machen, dann nen kleinen 4 PS 4-tackter oder halt auch nen billigen 2-tackter - nicht gerade ideal, aber dann brauchst du nur einen Tank statt 2...


----------



## ade (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht, 15 PS wären nichts halbes und nichts ganzes und nen zweiter AB wäre wirklich das Beste. Nur mit der Halterung für nen Zweiten ist es wirklich schwierig. wenn ich diese oberhalb der Scheuerleiste anbringe wird der Motor wohl zu hoch sitzen, wenn ich sie unter die Leiste montiere, wie soll ich den Motor dann noch bedienen, mit Pinne wirds eng. Außerdem habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit die Halterung mit einer Konterplatte zu fixieren, oder ist das nicht zwingend nötig?


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

wie gesagt ... es gibt einstellbare Zusatzhalter die sich bestimmt auch oberhalb der Scheuerleiste montiernen lassen ...
vieleicht besteht auch die Möglichkeit sich nen V4A Halter anfertigen zu lassen wo du dann die Zusatzhalterung anbringst.
gegenkontern wäre schon besser, vor allem wenn das GFK an der Stelle nicht gerade sehr dick ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Die Theri Boote sind nicht aus GFK und ich würde einfach mal beim Händler nachfragen,da
manche Typen schon Verstärkungen eingebaut haben.Dein Bootstyp ist ja schon mit dem
40PS Motor Gewichtsmäßig ziemlich ausgereizt und da kommen mit einem 5 PS Viertackter plus Halterung nochmal so ca.30Kg ans Heck.

Taxidermist


----------



## ade (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Richtig, das Boot ist eigentlich nur bis 35 PS zugelassen (laut Typenschild), es wurde aber nachträglich eine sehr stabile VA Platte am Spiegel einlameniert. Bezüglich des Gewichtes hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Moin!

Frei nach dem Motto "Never change a winning team" würde ich auch auf eine 
Neuanschaffung verzichten. Zu dem würde _grob geschätzt_ der Mehraufwand an
Wartungskosten und Neuanschaffung sich erst nach Jahren durch den geringeren
Verbrauch rechnen.

Ich würde es mal druchrechnen ob ein Langschaftmotor
z.B. der hier http://www.bootdepot.de/froogle.htm?/artikel.php?ID=7639
genug Schaftlänge hätte um den Motor oberhalb der Scheuerleiste zu montieren.

Die Motorhalterung (Winkel aus VA) kannste Dir ja vom Metallbauer schweissen lassen.

Bei einer Bootsbreite von 160cm würde ich versuchen einen möglichst leichten 
4Takter zu bekommen um nicht dauerhaft Schlagseite zu haben.

Um die Geschichte zu montieren musst du ja zwangsläufig von innen ans Heck.
Eine kleine (armdicke) Serviceöffnung sollte sich doch gut schneiden lassen und
danach mit einem Gummideckel wieder verschließen lassen.
Modellvorschlag: http://www.mocap-deutschland.de/tubing-plugs.html

Zur Versteifung/Stabilisierung sollten doch zwei VA Streifen reichen.


----------



## ade (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Wie lang wäre das denn (Oberkante Spiegel bis Mitte Schraube)?;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Weiss ich nicht, Tante Google wirds aber bestimmt wissen. 
Oder zur Not einfach mal bei Pieper nachfragen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Der von Torsk vorgeschlagene Motor ist vom Gewicht her sicher akzeptabel und auch von
der Leistung her wahrscheinlich ausreichend.
Nicht aber diese Möbelstopfen,da gibt es bestimmt im Zubehörhandel besseres.
Du solltest in jedem Fall darauf achten,dass du jedes Loch oder Bohrung absolut wasserdicht verschließt b.z.w. abdichtest!
Dein Boot ist zwar mit geschlossenporigen PU Schaum ausgeschäumt,welches aber nur
theoretisch den Schaum daran hindert Wasser zu ziehen.Einmal eingedrungenes Wasser,
wirst du niemals mehr aus deiner  Bootsschale  herausbekommen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Ganz richtig! War auch nur ein Modellvorschlag! Auf jeden fall einen vernünftigen Stopfen.

Nach ein bisschen Google hab ich sowas gefunden- find ich gut 
http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=a68ed99d857822bb1536317cc2156ffd&cl=details&anid=2464


----------



## Chrissi007 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Hallo zusammen, #h
ich hätte zu diesem Thema auch eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich einen 50 PS Motor an meinem Boot. Zum Schleppen wird natürlich so wenig Speed wie möglich gegeben. Allerdings ist das immernoch recht flott |rolleyes
Mein Hauptproblem ist jedoch, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es dem Motor nicht schadet, wenn er auf Dauer so niedrigtourig gefahren wird. Habt ihr mit solch einer Situation Erfahrung??

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Carptigers (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Alte 2 Takter neigen zum Verrußen , beim 4 Takter schadet das nicht . Wenn dein Motor immer noch zu schnell im Standgas ist , gibt es da son ne Klappe , die du einfach hinter die Schraube klappst , frag mich aber nicht wie die heißt....;+


----------



## Fear no fish (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

@Christian

Häng´2 Driftsäcke rechts und links raus.Das Boot wird gebremst,liegt aber grad bei Welle um einiges ruhiger.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## ade (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

In den nächsten Tagen kommt nen Kumpel vorbei und bringt seinen 4 PS Motor mit, dann können wir einige Positionen ausprobieren wo man den Spiegel am besten anbringt.


----------



## Chips (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Hallo,

mein erstes Boot war auch ein 415 Terhi Nova, gebraucht gekauft mit 30 PS Yamaha 2-T. Da ich noch einen 5 PS 2-T. liegen hatte,wollte ich vorm anstehenden Norwegen-Urlaub mit eigenem Boot eine Hilfsmotorhalterung anbringen.

Am Heck unterhalb der Scheuerleiste sind rechts und links diese
Einbuchtungen(Tragegriffmulden?). Hier habe ich eine handelsüblichen verstellbare Hilfsmotorhalterung angeschraubt,
woanders sind am Heck auch keine geraden(senkrechten) Flächen zum anbringen vorhanden.

Die schrauben mußt du natürlich von innen kontern, sonst reißt dir eher früher als später die Halterung raus.
Dafür habe ich mir eine runde Inspektionsluke mit Rahmen zum einschrauben geholt(ca. 20-25cm Durchmesser), habe an der Boots*seite* in höhe der Halterung ein Loch für die Inspektionsluke gemacht und mir mit Hand und Werkzeug einen "Tunnel" von innen durch den Schaum  bis an die Innenseite  der Außenhaut(die sog. Griffmulde) gegraben.
Die schrauben für die Hilfsmotorhalterung habe ich von innen mit 4 Edelstahlstreifen für die 8 Schrauben  gesichert .

Das ganze mit (Bau)Schaum wieder aufgefüllt und die Inspektionsluke eingeschraubt. Die Schraubenlöcher alle mit Sikaflex sichern.

Du mußt nur vorher genau ausmessen, wie hoch die Hilfsspiegelhalterung angebracht werden muß, damit der Hilfsmotor nicht schon im hochgeschobenen Zustand zu tief im Wasser hängt.

Gruß Chips#h


----------



## ade (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Danke für den Tipp. Konnte man den Motor denn noch über die Pinne bedienen, hängt doch dann recht tief oder?


----------



## Chips (16. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Hallo ade,

man konnte ihn über die Pinne bedienen, läßt sich ja nach oben hochklappen aber meist habe ich den Hilfsmotor starr für geradeaus eingestellt und mit dem Hauptmotor gelenkt.

Der Hilfsmotor darf nicht zu tief hängen, bzw. in hochgeklappten Zustand nicht tiefer als der Hauptmotor (sonst säufter ab):c, runterklappen kannst du ihn mit der Hilfmotorhalterung immer noch.

Da ich nur immer mal sporadisch bei relativ ruhiger See geschleppt habe, habe ich das später dann mit einem E-Motor getan, über die Starterbatterie des Hauptmotors die sich beim fahren mit selbigem ja wieder aufgeladen hat.

Chips


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*



Chips schrieb:


> Das ganze mit (Bau)Schaum wieder aufgefüllt und die Inspektionsluke eingeschraubt. Die Schraubenlöcher alle mit Sikaflex sichern.
> 
> Gruß Chips#h



Also ich würde beim Ausschäumen keinen Bauschaum nehmen. Der zieht nähmlich auch eindringndes Wasser. Ich würde Brunnenschaum nehmen. Der wird zum Abdichten von Schächten, Wasseranschlüssen u.ä. verwendet. Wenn der nicht geschnitten wird, ist der Wasser dicht.


----------



## ade (17. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Muß der Hohlraum denn zwingend ausgeschäumt werden, er würde sich ja eh über der Wasserlinie befinden und durch die Inspektionsluke wasserdicht sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Was Pfuschen? Nöö Deutsche Wertarbeit ist gefragt!


----------



## ade (18. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

So, hab mir jetzt ne Inspektionsklappe, nen AB-Halter und *Brunnenschaum* geholt. Denke mal so könnte das was werden, leider verläuft die Platte vom Halter der ans Heck kommt ganz unten nicht mehr bündig, aber wenn ich das mit zwei, drei VA Scheiben ausgleiche sollte das doch OK sein.


----------



## ade (18. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Wie bekomme ich denn am besten das Loch für die Lucke ins Boot? Dremel mit Trennscheibe vielleicht oder Stichsäge mit ganz feiner Zahnung?;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. April 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Mhh ich habe meine Scheiben (Plexiglas) mit einem Eisen Sägeblatt und ohne Pendelhub mit ner Eisensäge gesägt. Ging bestens. Ohne Splittern. Evtl haste auch einen Bekannten der in einer Tischlerei arbeitet, und bei dem Du dir ne Lochsäge leihen kannst. Aber mit einer Stichsäge denke ich würde ich das machen. Drei Löcher vorgebohrt, und los geht`s.


----------



## ade (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Motor zum schleppen?????*

Hab mich Gestern endlich mal getraut, die Inspektionsluke habe ich mit nem Dremel rausgeschnitten, war ganz easy. Dann habe ich mich mit Messer und Schraubenzieher durch den Schaum gegraben, vier Löcher für den Halter gebohrt und das ganze mit zwei VA Flacheisen gekonntert. Inspektionsluke eingesetzt und alles schön mit Sikaflex abgedichtet. Morgen werde ich die Schrauben noch mal etwas nachziehen und dann den Hohlraum ausschäumen. Hat alles gerade mal 3 Stunden gedauert. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Motor.
Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe


----------

